# Shanty



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am in the hunt for a shanty this year. I dont have one and have been looking at alot of different styles and brands. My question is about the weight of it should I be concerned? I want a flip over 2/3 person one but they are all over 100lbs. Im thinking 100+lbs shanty 2 200+lbs guys 25-30lbs gear in one small area can put alot of stress on ice. If you cant tell I am new at this this will be my third season on the ice. I want to travel this winter and try some new areas. Any info you can help me with I will appreciate.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact Mark at Mark's bait and tackle. He'll get you into just what you need. His prices also can't be beat:

2209 Lake Rockwell Road.
Ravenna, OH.
Store Hours Mon 7am-7pm, Tues, Wed Call, Thurs 7am-7pm, Fri 5am-7pm, Sat 5am-7pm, Sun 5am-7pm.

Contact Marks Bait:

330-221-5213
[email protected]


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131473#ixzz123rXWYtN


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i really wouldnt worrie about stressin the ice as much as all the weight you gotta pull, im going back to a 2 man dome tent its light easy set up and does the job.plus it depends on what lake your on and how far you wanna walk.now if you gotta 4 wheeler then ur set. just a thought.. ~fish master~


stex1220 said:


> I am in the hunt for a shanty this year. I dont have one and have been looking at alot of different styles and brands. My question is about the weight of it should I be concerned? I want a flip over 2/3 person one but they are all over 100lbs. Im thinking 100+lbs shanty 2 200+lbs guys 25-30lbs gear in one small area can put alot of stress on ice. If you cant tell I am new at this this will be my third season on the ice. I want to travel this winter and try some new areas. Any info you can help me with I will appreciate.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Im thinking 100+lbs shanty 2 200+lbs guys 25-30lbs gear in one small area can put alot of stress on ice.


good solid clear ice can easily handle that weight plus much more.

T= 4 times (square of total load in tons)
T= 4 times (square of (100+400+30) in tons)
T= 4 times (square of .265)
T= 4 times .514781507

T= *2.06 inches*

from here: 
http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/ierd/ice_safety/safety.html

but dont dare actually test that out!  

....all im saying is solid clear ice can support a lot. there are other things to watch out for rather than how much weight will the ice support. it will give for other reasons. mostly wont have to do with weight. just stepping on the wrong spot at the wrong time.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

fish master said:


> i really wouldnt worrie about stressin the ice as much as all the weight you gotta pull, im going back to a 2 man dome tent its light easy set up and does the job.plus it depends on what lake your on and how far you wanna walk.now if you gotta 4 wheeler then ur set. just a thought.. ~fish master~


a 100 lb. shanty and that much gear doesen't pull bad on ice, but with a foot of snow, without a sled or 4 wheeler, you won't be walking very far.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I moved into a storefront this past March only 1 mile from the house.I've been getting all the ice fishing gear out and will have the shelves fully stocked by next weekend...Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Store
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Stex, what most guys including myself do is take the factory seats out of the shanty. Use a bucket or folding aluminum chair to sit on. This will save you #40 lbs of weight in a 2-man flipover.............Mark


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Stex, what most guys including myself do is take the factory seats out of the shanty. Use a bucket or folding aluminum chair to sit on. This will save you #40 lbs of weight in a 2-man flipover.............Mark


Now you tell me that, after I sold my flip over because it weighed so much !  I may have to re-invest in one now. Keep your eyes open for a good deal Mark.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Dale, I can get you into an Eskimo Quick Flip II Deluxe with runners and travel cover for $325.00. This is an unused floor model............Mark


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys. Im still on the hunt for a style that I want. I cant make up my mind.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

This would be my recommendation as I have one. I believe it weighs @70 lbs with both seats in. If I'm going alone, I take a seat out and cut down about 15lbs. The seats cant be beat IMO. I looked at a lot of shanty's and this one had a thicker material, better seats, weighed less, and is very comfortable for 2 guys. I've had it out on some of the most brutal days the last couple of years and it's been great. If there is snow, you can bury it in and with a Mr. Buddy heater, you'll take your coat off. Also has access from front and rear. Ran me about $350. 

Don


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey BigD --- That Trekker DLX looks like a fantastic model. I've never fished from one, but I have sat in one at a store. Looks comfy. I don't think they're making the DLX in a 2 man model anymore Only the Trekker 2??? Hang on to it!

Here's a question for everyone...

Anyone know what flip-over style allows for the most head room? I like to fish from my FishTrap Pro on really nasty days and only have one real complaint. My back gets sore from sitting in one position all day and I wish I could stand up to stretch without putting my coat back on and going outside. I'd trade up (one man or two) if I could find more head room without adding too much weight.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer the cabin style over the flip-over style. In strong winds with no snow, the flip-over style takes a beating unless you anchor down the door wall at the corners. Never had a high wind issue when I had a cabin style ice shanty. The wall-to-wall floor gives the cabin style ice shanties more strength from design.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

That price on an eskimo quick flip is definitely a good one, eskimos are a real step up from the clams. 

Hawgjam - I have an eskimo eskape - its' a 300 which they dont make any more but its pretty much identical to the 350 without the side door. I am 5'11 and can stand up without my head hitting the ceiling, it's really nice compared to the fish trap pro, which is what I take when I'm fishing alone or w/out the atv. The eskimo is considerably heavier, but nicer in every way.

A tip - on days there is 'no snow' on the ice to pack in the skirt of your shanties, just drill a couple more holes nearby and use the slush!

Jigging Jim- not sure I understand your terminology when you say flip versus cabin, but one thing I've noticed with my sled-based flip up shanty (eskimo eskape) versus a friend's Frabill that has a hard floor and is kinda rectangular, the sled based ones have a LOT more room going forward toward the holes. Downside being your feet are on ice not on floor..


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> I prefer the cabin style over the flip-over style. In strong winds with no snow, the flip-over style takes a beating unless you anchor down the door wall at the corners. Never had a high wind issue when I had a cabin style ice shanty. The wall-to-wall floor gives the cabin style ice shanties more strength from design.


Not to start any trouble, but this does not hold true all the time.......I was at Presque Isle a couple years back. The wind was blowing 40mph. Between me and my buddy and a friendly fisherman we could not set up my Clam 5600, nor was there another cabin style shanty set up in the bay.The only guys fishing had flip-over shanties. I've owned a flipover since that day and have fished in worse weather without any problems........Mark


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Lightman --- Thanks for the input. Eskimo isn't a brand I've ever considered before, but I'll take a look at them. To be real honest, I always thought they may be a cheap entry level kind of manufacture. They're pricing just seems to be so reasonable when compared to some others and I always see them on *bay selling for super-dumb cheap prices. Maybe that's someone selling seconds or floor models??? 

I was going to start looking at the Frabill flip-overs just because I saw one at a bait shop and thought it was pretty cool. The seat was really nice and comfortable. I couldn't flip it over in the store, so I dont' know about the head room in them just yet. Anyone know? 


On cabin styles ---
I had a Shappell 3000 cabin style that I used for years. They say it's a two man, but that's not really true. One man fishing sideways is more like it. There just isn't enough room in front of you to fish two in that thing. This type of walls-to-floor design does have some merit though. It does keep the wind out nicely and having a floor is great for keeping your feet warm. All that aside, I'm much happier with the flip over these days...quick and easy and I just wear heavier boots.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm 5'10" and can stand up fully in my two man Trekker. Standard model, not DLX. 6' or taller and you could still stand and stretch O.K. Spray the base before every trip w/ Pam, no matter what model/brand you end up with. Makes a big difference in snow.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Tomb --- Thanks. That actually really helps. When you're just looking at height measurements on the web, it's hard to tell if the tallest point of the shanty is at a point where the full height is totally useful in standing. 

Now I just need to find something wide enough for my big giant head. I'm 5'10" too, but I'm shaped kind of funny...Kind of like Mr. Mackey...MMMMKAY.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> Not to start any trouble, but this does not hold true all the time.......I was at Presque Isle a couple years back. The wind was blowing 40mph. Between me and my buddy and a friendly fisherman we could not set up my Clam 5600, nor was there another cabin style shanty set up in the bay.The only guys fishing had flip-over shanties. I've owned a flipover since that day and have fished in worse weather without any problems........Mark


40 mph winds? I would not fish in that.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hawgjam - the quality of the eskimo I have at least(I have not fished in any of the smaller models) is far, far superior to the fish trap pro that I have. The seats are soft and cushy, there are side pockets, rod holders, windows on all sides and skylights, air vents that allow venting but no snow in, a table in between the seats, storage tray underneath the seats..and a ton of room - it's supposed to be a 2 man but you could fish 3 if you took out the table and replaced it with the included seat. The bars that flip up and lock to set up the shanty are much sturdier than my clam, and are also much easier to lock into place with gloves on. I'm sure some of the guys from OGF that have fished in it will chime in if they read this. Also Parmabass should be able to comment on the smaller models, he has a 1 man that I think he really likes as well. Most shanties will do the trick, they are all pretty nice, but from the shappell, frabill, and clam models I've fished in, the eskimo feels like a step up in luxury/comfort/build quality. Note, they are heavy, there is no denying that. I drag it with a quad though, when I'm hoofing I take my fish trap. 

Bassmaster Mark - what's your take, you sell a lot of shanties...?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lightman's Eskimo does seem to be a better built shanty than my Frabill, but I wouldn't want to pull it by hand. 

Forgot to mention: I've been using the seats again after starting to spray the base w/ Pam. The spray makes that much difference. I still only bring one seat if I'm fishing alone in it.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Tom- I can't believe we've fished as long as we have and I've never heard you mention the pam thing..interesting. Have you ever tried ski/snowboard wax? That def has me thinking.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

hawgjam said:


> Lightman --- Thanks for the input. Eskimo isn't a brand I've ever considered before, but I'll take a look at them. To be real honest, I always thought they may be a cheap entry level kind of manufacture. They're pricing just seems to be so reasonable when compared to some others and I always see them on *bay selling for super-dumb cheap prices. Maybe that's someone selling seconds or floor models???..


Eskimo is far from an "entry level" brand shanty... I've owned a Clam, Frabil and currently have an Eskimo I bought off Bassmastermjb (for an amazing prize btw)... The Eskimo IMO definately is made using a stronger fabric and it also seems a lot less shaky that the clam pro I previously owned. Thumbs up on the Eskimo brand from me... Not knocking the Clam either, it's a good brand (to keep the Clam guys from bashing me) 

Oh.. STAY AWAY FROM THE PAK SHACK!! haha... talk about a terrible shanty!! Don't let the floor model or the $79 price tag intrigue you! It sucks!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lightman: Thought about ski wax, just never got around to it. I have a very small container of it to lube the poles with. It probably wouldn't be enough for the whole base. Thought I had mentioned spraying with Pam before. Be careful, your shanty might pass you up on turns w/ the quad


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, thanks for all the info guys. I already stuffed a can of Pam in my ice fish gear bag. Good tip. 

I guess seeing all of those cheap prices on the *bay Eskimo's last winter got me thinking they must be cheap brand. Someone must have got a truck load of factory seconds or something. 

My buddy and I both took our quads up to the islands and left them there for the winter....gambling on good ice! In in effor to get more mobile this year, we bought a second hand 3 man Otter that that's there too. We made a couple of half-a**ed repairs to it and haven't used it yet, but I think it'll do just fine while we're there. I can't stand up in it, but what do you want for $90, huh?!? What I really need is something I can hump around on some inland lakes this year. Weight is a real issue when I'm going alone...and with no quad. The ClamPro I have is alright I guess and after 2 seasons it's still holding up ok. I just wish I could stand up straight in it. I'm really liking the thought of that Trekker or DLX 2 man by Frabill. Anyone see either of these for sale used?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

hawgjam said:


> Lightman --- Thanks for the input. Eskimo isn't a brand I've ever considered before, but I'll take a look at them. To be real honest, I always thought they may be a cheap entry level kind of manufacture. They're pricing just seems to be so reasonable when compared to some others and I always see them on *bay selling for super-dumb cheap prices. Maybe that's someone selling seconds or floor models???
> 
> I was going to start looking at the Frabill flip-overs just because I saw one at a bait shop and thought it was pretty cool. The seat was really nice and comfortable. I couldn't flip it over in the store, so I dont' know about the head room in them just yet. Anyone know?
> 
> ...


The cost of the shanties are reasonable,but the cost to ship them is over $100.00 each. I buy 1/2 truckload every year that offsets the shipping. Thats why I can sell them cheaper than buying direct.........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> 40 mph winds? I would not fish in that.


When you drive 125 miles one way to get there, the last you want to do is turn around and drive back home..........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Hawgjam - the quality of the eskimo I have at least(I have not fished in any of the smaller models) is far, far superior to the fish trap pro that I have. The seats are soft and cushy, there are side pockets, rod holders, windows on all sides and skylights, air vents that allow venting but no snow in, a table in between the seats, storage tray underneath the seats..and a ton of room - it's supposed to be a 2 man but you could fish 3 if you took out the table and replaced it with the included seat. The bars that flip up and lock to set up the shanty are much sturdier than my clam, and are also much easier to lock into place with gloves on. I'm sure some of the guys from OGF that have fished in it will chime in if they read this. Also Parmabass should be able to comment on the smaller models, he has a 1 man that I think he really likes as well. Most shanties will do the trick, they are all pretty nice, but from the shappell, frabill, and clam models I've fished in, the eskimo feels like a step up in luxury/comfort/build quality. Note, they are heavy, there is no denying that. I drag it with a quad though, when I'm hoofing I take my fish trap.
> 
> Bassmaster Mark - what's your take, you sell a lot of shanties...?


I've sold every kind of shanty under the sun the past 8 years. After putting in a couple hundred extra hours and countless amounts of money fixing and reapiring shanties I will only sell 1 from here on out.....ESKIMO....I'ver never had to put the time or money in them once they are sold.They are top quality and hold up better than any shanty on the market. The design of the flipovers are far superior than those made by any of the other manufacturers.If anyone wants to see them there are 3 set up in the Brimfield store and I'll have a couple in the Ravenna store within the next 2 weeks............Mark


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> When you drive 125 miles one way to get there, the last you want to do is turn around and drive back home..........Mark


Very True!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> I've sold every kind of shanty under the sun the past 8 years. After putting in a couple hundred extra hours and countless amounts of money fixing and reapiring shanties I will only sell 1 from here on out.....ESKIMO....I'ver never had to put the time or money in them once they are sold.They are top quality and hold up better than any shanty on the market. The design of the flipovers are far superior than those made by any of the other manufacturers.If anyone wants to see them there are 3 set up in the Brimfield store and I'll have a couple in the Ravenna store within the next 2 weeks............Mark


I'm thinking - "Road Trip!"


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll let you guys know when I get my shanties in the store. They're sitting in a warehouse at my buddies place of work in Twinsburg. I'm in the process of expanding and just don't have the room right now to bring the shanties in.Hopefully the new unit will be finished sometime in the next week and a half. This will give everyone more tackle and lures to look at and also let me be able to stock hunting equipment.I should have all my ice fishing inventory displayed by the end of this week, and I have alot. The only things that I have yet to get in are tip-ups and Northland Puppet minnows......Mark


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

bassmastermjb said:


> I'll let you guys know when I get my shanties in the store. They're sitting in a warehouse at my buddies place of work in Twinsburg. I'm in the process of expanding and just don't have the room right now to bring the shanties in.Hopefully the new unit will be finished sometime in the next week and a half. This will give everyone more tackle and lures to look at and also let me be able to stock hunting equipment.I should have all my ice fishing inventory displayed by the end of this week, and I have alot. The only things that I have yet to get in are tip-ups and Northland Puppet minnows......Mark


I'd be interested in the Eskimo floor model if it doesnt have the bench style seating.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mark,

where is your Brimfield store ? I grew up there and know it well. Gives me an excuse to go visit some old friends.

Lovin Life


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Where is Brimfield? Still learning Ohio.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I decided to get the Shappell DX4000 lots of room for two people, Thanks for all the info. This should work great for me. http://www.shappell.com/dx4000shelter.html


----------

